# Another good nite on the Killbuck



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Trot Lined the Killbuck again this weekend...Put out two lines both baited with regular ole creek minnows...Ended up with 10 cats total...15lb shovelhead was the biggest, Also caught two on my rods that we around 5 or 6 lbs each...Im just amazed at how good the shovelheads are hitting already usually we get them later in the summer...We have also been catching channel cats out the a$$ on our trot lines decent eaters, nothing more then 3 or 4 lbs though...

Once I get the film developed I will post pics of our trot line catch for this weekend...


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

We will be waiting for the pics! Just sad they had to some off lines though


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

catfish_hunter congrats on your catch..Alot of us here dont like the use of trotlines, or any other method but rod and reel to catch cats..But you are whitin your rights to do so...Looking foward to the pics!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Always like to see pics of Cats, espically Flatheads, as I only seem to be able to net them lately & not catch them!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Trot Lines are fun, Plus its an old method that is basically an artform now...Most people my age (19) dont even know what a trot line is...

Have to finish the film on my camera (hopefully this week) then Ill post the pics...


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I like when people call them Trout lines


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a great night, hope you filled up a few coolers full!

Yum-Yum I love eattin' shovelheads!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

We kept about 4 or 5 channels but through the shovelhead back...we did have a good bit of meat though


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My new view point is if it's legal it's okay w/ me.

I know trot linning & juggin is huge in the south but I think it's getting big here now too. BASS PRO is carrying small jugs & accessories. I think it would be a good way to get some table size channells. I dont eatanything I catch, so I woudlnt keep them, but I would be willing to go with someone once to do this. I guess jugging is out of the question on rivers huh?  I could just imigane seeing 10 or 15 juggs go racing down the river! I am confused on one thing though, how cant the flatheads take off w/ the jugs & trot lines, man the ones I've caught in the river are darn hard to get in & I have 30lb test w/ 8-10 ft heavy cat rods.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol I'de love to see someone try to jugg on a river. I suppose you could tie a line to a tree then to the jugg... dunno would wash up against the bank. Or you could tie it to downed snaggs I suppose.

I'm with you mellon, if it's legal I'm okay with it. Thats why I never throw back those trashy cats. If I ain't eattin it, I use it to fertilize the flower beds


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

My guess H2O is that when the fish take a bait that is tied to a jug, they can not take it under or could not take it under for long. Ever tried to hold a ball under water? that makes sense to me anywho. No the limb lines, if they are tied to a limb and not a fixed object, they should have a good bit of room to run and not pull the line off the limb or not pull the hook out of its mouth........Kind of like if you would accidentally cast into a tree, or snag a smaller tree limb in the water with heavy line, you can pull on it quite a bit before it gives one way or another, Trot lines are supposed to be fixed as far as I know, so that is self explanatory.........ok I know I went on, but I hope that answers kind of why the fish do not "take off"


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

What stops a big flathead or even a big active channel from taking a jug half way across the lake? How often do people check on the jugs?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Usually when we jug....We throw the jugs out upstream about 200 yards then just let them float down past us...We have never really got serious into juggin though...And to trot line in rivers just tie on to each side of the bank...Keep the line tight but on the bottom and it has a spring to it thats how the fish get caught...But you probably already know this, just in case you were wondering...As for tie lines, limb lines whatever you may call them, I caught my record cat which isnt too big for a cat but 18lbs on a tie line, you just have to make sure you tie to a limb or something that is stable and wont break...


----------

